
Ask HN: Can you share your problems? - pictur
Many of us are here in search of new business ideas. Maybe your problem can reveal a business idea. I don&#x27;t think it will work, but it&#x27;s worth trying.
======
ohiovr
How about a spice dispenser that measures out the right kinds of seasoning for
a recipe. If you are in the flavored rice section of the grocery there are
tons of seasoned rice or grain products. Plain rice is much cheaper and
probably better anyway. And those products could be threatened by the spice
machine. Mexican rice costs about 2.50 but raw materials cost the company only
a small fraction to produce it.

Adding value is a good way to have a business objective. If you take something
cheap and sell it a high multiples you got something promising.

Disclaimer I am not a millionaire or anything.

